# S&W Victory FTE Issues



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I bought a S&W Victory with the soul purpose of having a 22 handgun to shoot suppressed. I shot some CCI sub sonics and a couple of mags of Winchester(something another) 1300fps. I was having a fair amount of FTE. There was little to know difference between the ammo on the failures.
I had read that these guns cycle the subs really well suppressed and in general seem to like most all ammo. So I am assuming somehting needs, cleaning, oiling, and or polishing? 
Yall got any opinions on what to do to get her extracting?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I think someone on the gun forum just bought one and said he didn't have any fails but wasn't shooting it suppressed. So were you actually shooting it suppressed or just shooting subsonic rounds when it failed?
https://www.gulfcoastgunforum.com/showthread.php?45287-S-amp-W-SW22-Victory&highlight=victory


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

does it cycle well without the can? I've only shot one but I shot 5 different brands of ammo and I don't think I had one failure.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Jason said:


> I think someone on the gun forum just bought one and said he didn't have any fails but wasn't shooting it suppressed. So were you actually shooting it suppressed or just shooting subsonic rounds when it failed?
> http://www.gulfcoastgunforum.com/showthread.php?45287-S-amp-W-SW22-Victory&highlight=victory


I need to check it out.



K-Bill said:


> does it cycle well without the can? I've only shot one but I shot 5 different brands of ammo and I don't think I had one failure.


I didn't shoot it without the can. I was just messing around and didn't really go prepared to put many through it. I need to get out and spend more than 15 minutes messing around.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

.22 can be finicky when shooting suppressed. Gotta find the Ammo your gun likes.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Are they CCI quiet? If so they won't run in any semi auto... CCI standard velocity are still subsonic at 1070 fps. That is my go to for suppressed .22lr

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I bought 2 Victories when Gander went out of business.
I gave one to my son-in-law for Christmas and figured I would sell the other one since I already have an assortment of Ruger, Colt and Smith .22 handguns.
We went to the range Sunday and I shot his Victory. I was very impressed and my other one is now going nowhere.


----------

